# lokalisierung in zusammenhang mit framebuffer

## kriz

tach...

wie schon angeschnitten, haut das ganze bei mir nicht so ganz hin.

wenn ich das ganze mit bootsplash usw laufen hab, kommt bei den umlauten nur kaese raus.

rc.conf und de-latin1 versteht sich von selber.

aber trotzdem bekomm ich das nicht hin.

hat das etwas mit setfont zu tun?

ich hab da auch schon alles moegliche ausprobiert.

n tip waer grosse klasse  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## corbeau

Hi, kriz.

Das problem mit den Umlauten hab ich auch. In meiner rc.conf steht "de-latin1-nodeadkeys", hatte es aber auch mit ohne "-nodeadkeys"  :Smile: . ich geh mal davon aus, daß der Consolefont (bei mir default8x16) keine deutschen Umlaute enthält. 

Unter X ist das ganze jedenfalls kein Problem bei mir.

Greetz,

corbeau.

----------

## wschlich

/etc/rc.conf:

--8<--

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

--8<--

Es sollte IMHO wirklich mehr kommentierte Beispiele in der rc.conf geben, das wuerde Newbies das Leben erleichtern.

Noch ein Tip fuer deutsche Einstellungen (als 'root' ausfuehren, das '$' weglassen, das symbolisiert nur den Prompt):

--8<--

$ cat >/etc/env.d/02locale <<EOF

LANG="en_IE@euro"

LANGUAGE="en_IE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

EOF

$ env-update

$ . /etc/profile

$ locale

--8<--

Das bewirkt englische Sprache mit Euro-Support (-> irische Locale) und deutsche Laendereinstellungen. Wenn Ihr lieber deutsche Sprache haben wollt, muesst Ihr einfach 'en_IE" durch "de_DE" ersetzen. Ich persoenlich hasse deutsche Programmausgaben, da sie meist schlecht uebersetzt sind.

----------

## kriz

dank dir wschlich.

lat9w-16 is der richtige font fuer mich.

mfg

----------

## corbeau

schließe mich meinem vorredner in vollem umfang an  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Sormuras

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, CONSOLEFONT zur Laufzeit umzustellen? Also ohne "reboot"...

----------

## mrsteven

Klar, schau dir mal setfont an. (man setfont)

----------

